# Going to give Anaheims, hot genoa salami and cream cheese a try



## mitch lane (Sep 7, 2014)

First go on ABT's but the store was out of jalapenos, so I'll see what I get out of these.  Got some hot genoa salami to put some heat in er and I'll hit it with some smoke on my ecb .  I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2014)

Mitch, I made my first ones yesterday,folks say you can't screw them up and I agree. Temps in smoker stayed lower than I wanted but they came out excellent ! Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2014)

Should be tasty! Any pepper will work, even the mini bells.


----------



## mitch lane (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, all prepped. Ended up throwing in some cheddar due to a lack of cream cheese.  Having a bit of a fight with the temps as well, wind picked up a bit. Benefits of el cheapo. 












image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014





Now to find room on the smoker, tucked behind a wind block












image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

That should be tasty! keep the pics coming. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mitch lane (Sep 7, 2014)

Well the sub  ABT's are on! 













image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014





Potatoes and onions are off for the potato salad, and fired one of the pork breast bones in a pot of white beans to  cook away.












image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

Lookin good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## mitch lane (Sep 7, 2014)

Well all finished up and eating up. Total food coma for the rest of the evening












image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ mitch lane
__ Sep 7, 2014






Abt were definitely a success! Meatloaf was very good, as well as the smoked potato salad. Couple pork breasts for the freezer, make a soup with those. The baked beans are bubbling away for some lunches next week. Def got the most out of a burn today.


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2014)

Those look great!

The Anaheim is a great pepper.

A little milder than the Jalapeno, but still just a little bite.

Good for the faint of heart in your tribe!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

